# gear stores in Victoria



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a little time, and money if the price is right, in Victoria, BC. I was hoping some of the locals or knowledgeable could point me in the direction of some good gear stores. I know about the L&M here as well as Classic Guitars on Fort. I'm mainly interested in seeing vintage gear, or awesome gear, better yet awesome vintage would be cool, but anything will do the trick for now. I think I'm after an amp, not settled on what yet just not in the Z-Wreck price range (I saw the ad) but a Z might do and I'm a little unsure about taking a guitar from this climate back to Alberta. Thanks.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe you should just buy a Z and quit beating around the bush.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The only place that I checked out while I was there was L&M.
It had just opened when I was there. Sorry no help for vintage gear there.

Do yourself a favour and at get a Z. I have a Maz jr, great amp.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never been to the store, but I have checked out Tom Lee Music online.
They have a store in Victoria.
It might be worth dropping in.

I was very tempted by their recent deal on Fender acoustic guitars.
Decent price and they were throwing in a Squire Strat for free.
That was an in-store shopping deal only. I was going to send my niece in for me, but sanity prevailed.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

I know a few, I live an hour away. Tom Lee is okay, never bought anything there. L&M has been good to me.

http://www.alloymusic.ca/alloy_music_inc_

http://www.gordiesmusic.com/victoria-music-store/ never been there, but website advertises Vintage

If you can get up to Nanaimo, Arbutus Music is THE place to go. http://arbutusmusic.com/
Facebook link http://www.facebook.com/arbutusmusic
Check out the pics for inventory.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Last time I was in Victoria I was in two stores-
Guitars Plus and Classic Guitars
They're fairly close to each other.
Neither store is very large, but they both had some cool old stuff in them--I didn't really look at amps much though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

neldom said:


> Maybe you should just buy a Z and quit beating around the bush.





sulphur said:


> Do yourself a favour and at get a Z. I have a Maz jr, great amp.


I think I just might, I found a few Maz 18's out here they sound great, one actually has a Celestion Alnico Blue in it. I also found a Stang Ray with a Z-Best 2x12 cab and a all original '65 Fender Bassman with a matching cab. Decisions are tough. Who might have an idea what the going rate for a used Maz 18 is?



zontar said:


> Last time I was in Victoria I was in two stores-
> Guitars Plus and Classic Guitars
> They're fairly close to each other.
> Neither store is very large, but they both had some cool old stuff in them--I didn't really look at amps much though.


I checked both of these out and liked them both very much, the selection at Guitars Plus is small but has some nice amps, I stayed to chat for a bit and try some stuff, Roland the fellow helping me was very nice and easy going. I also stopped over at Classic Guitars and saw somethings I've only read about, and some not at all, neat place, fair amount of great old vintage and just not ordinary big box store gear, worth the visits. The L&M here is good, its big, the folks are nice and they have a ton of stuff, stayed, played some Z's.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Last year, I picked up a Maz 18 jr nr in the forum here for $1200 shipped.
So, probably closer to eleven hundred minus the shipping.
It was a spotless '08 head in blonde.

There's an '04 Maz 18 jr head with verb on Ebay for around $1340, seems a bit high.
$1500 for a Maz 18 jr nr with the EQ mod, brakelight and a matching 1x12 cab in the Z forum.
Another Maz 18 combo with reverb and a wood valance for $1400 in the forum also.

Remember, those Celestion Blues are around $300 new, a nice upgrade though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Last year, I picked up a Maz 18 jr nr in the forum here for $1200 shipped.
> So, probably closer to eleven hundred minus the shipping.
> It was a spotless '08 head in blonde.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, great help. I would actually prefer a non reverb version in a combo. I'll check out the Z Forum, never been.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's a great forum vadsy.

The only drawback, is that you'll have to wait 30 days as a member, 
in order to have access to the FS section.

As most US forums though, a lot of guys unwilling to ship anything up to us.
There are a bunch of Canadian members though, that you could deal with,
or at least point you in the right direction.

A good place to check through all the models too...

http://ztalk.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=lounge


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> It's a great forum vadsy.
> 
> The only drawback, is that you'll have to wait 30 days as a member,
> in order to have access to the FS section.
> ...


Thanks again, I checked it out last night and its a good source of info but its too bad about the wait to access the sale section. I agree that shipping is often a problem from US forums, I hate that considering I buy from TGP often and just use family in the States as middlemen for shipping purposes but they seem to have no trouble getting a package out across the border, unfortunately my wait is longer or my shipping costs are doubled. Thanks for the info on the Maz 18's, do you have anything on Stang Ray heads or Z-Best cabs? I've looked around but hoping someone else might have a bit more info.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's good that you have a route to get items from the US forums.

I looked through the FS section at Ztalk and no Stangray.
One Zbest cab, 2x12 for $600.

Seeings that you have a way around the CONUS only, I'd say join the forum and wait the month.
That, or just look around on your trip, or locally.

The Maz 18 would be an easier find than a Stangray used, imo.
You could always start a WTB thread after your month at Ztalk.
Probably the best source to find what you want for Dr Z.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Vadim:

Nice to see you around here. I'm curious to know what amp you are currently using.

Marvin


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> That's good that you have a route to get items from the US forums.
> 
> I looked through the FS section at Ztalk and no Stangray.
> One Zbest cab, 2x12 for $600.
> ...


I'm signing up on ZTalk today and hope to get lucky but I would rather deal locally, or at least with Canadians on something this big. I am certain that I would like a Ray for my next amp: unreal clean bright chime with so much body, wow, that and I want something with 2x12's again blowing my hair back!! The L&M has a new 20th anniversary head here in Victoria for $1725 and a used ZBest 2x12 cab for $799, but just surfing around I've seen better deals that have been offered and happened, I'll try being patient. Thanks for your input and help, keep me in mind if you see something around.



Swervin55 said:


> Vadim:
> 
> Nice to see you around here. I'm curious to know what amp you are currently using.
> 
> Marvin


Thanks Marvin, I've been quietly following things on here for just over a year. 

I actually use a Blues Jr for my main amp, its a little embarrassing to admit considering the gear guys have on here, but its a little different than most. I got it in a trade from a guy and thought I would get some experience modding an amp, I heard about BillM in New Jersey and what he was doing with Jr's so thought it would be a safe bet. Funny thing, during the trade I was trying it out and the thing died, no sound, no power, smoke, tube in V1 super hot, lifeless. The guy I was dealing with was surprisingly easy going, told me its under warranty and he would get me a new one. So he takes off to the store, comes back with a brand new Jr and a receipt and asks me if the deal is still on, I reply yes and we part ways. He leaves his info and tells me to get ahold of him if I have any trouble, weeks later he emails to make sure things are good, nice guy. I know we often vent on here about folks on Kijiji, but, I've had some good fortune, this amp and especially the Telecaster you sold me, my favourite guitar ever! Anyways, I order from Bill, almost everything on his list, power stiffening caps for better bass and cleaner highs, trimpot for biasing, tone stack improvements, presence control, clean boost module, octal conversion to run 6V6's, new power and output transformers, changed out the jacks and added a three way switch for a standby position, changed out the reverb tank and went through a couple of speakers, eventually ended up at C4 with Chuck trying out a wide variety of preamp tubes, now after everything it runs 18 watts or 22 watts for a bit more clean headroom, I can't remember but it seems like a have a small, size and power, Deluxe, oh but what the hell. I do like the sound and I always wanted a small amp with a 12" speaker for gigging, surprisingly this has become that amp. I have to give a big thanks to Forum member neldom for helping with the mods.

Since we last talked I tried the Marshall route again, you might remember me telling you about the JCM 800 from way back in the day, well, I got a 81' JMP 2204 50 watt head, had Chuck bring it up to full power and it sounded awesome. I kept it around for a bit but realized it wasn't what I wanted. So, I got ahold of you and talked Swart's and things like that because I wanted something small that broke up nice and vintage like, but couldn't make the date, Jacquie broke her wrist, needed 2 surgeries and then the holidays and the family and the friends and the on and on.... I decided to build something. I heard about Trinity through this Forum, got ahold of Stephen and ordered a 5E3 Deluxe, built it and its been nice to hear my guitar through it. I ordered a faithful Jensen recreation from Weber, as well a Celestion Alnico Blue off TGP. I just routed, finger joined and glued together two different cabs for it, one out of Pine and one Baltic Birch. I need to mount and cover things in Tweed and should be good to go. I'll try out the cabs and speaker combinations for the best tone liking to my ears.

Now, I'm still craving something really loud and clean, something a little different. I have a couple of amps with a 12 in it, one offers nice cleans and one offers a great breakup dirt so I thought my first choice the Maz 18 wasn't necessary but Dr Z stuff has been really nice to listen to and I was blown away by the Stang Ray so here I am, lets see what happens.

We should get together one day and try out gear, I ended up with more than one pedal as was my initial plan, its a curse really.

Vadim


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I would really like to see (and hear) your Trinity....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

As soon as I button things up and make the cab look presentable I'll get ahold of you. It'll be nice to show it off.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, with Thanksgiving being around the corner, depending if you choose to break bread today or tomorrow, I thought I'd wrap this thread up and give some thanks for a new amp, way too late for a NAD post at this point, it's been 6 months. When I started this thread I was away from home relaxing with family looking to check out some new gear joints in Victoria. I'm away with the family again just relaxing in Canmore enjoying the mountains and the fresh air. I think it's appropriate that I started writing while I was away and am bringing closure to the thread while I'm away. This is my view, and it makes me happy.










When I was enjoying Victoria in March I had a chance to experience a few things that weren't around locally, I tried a Dr. Z Stang Ray and immediately fell in love. It was one of those Wayne's World moments where I told the amp I'd have it one day. I got home to Edmonton and immediately attempted to find one locally but after a few weeks or so of searching I expanded and went looking far and wide from Ontario to BC with little promise for a happy ending. I was about to give up when I got a bite on Kijiji Edmonton, I was super pumped I wouldn't have to buy new or ship something giant and heavy. The guy was really nice to deal with and had exactly what I was looking for. He asked a fair price and even gave me a Brake Lite, which I never use, the thing deserves full volume. Here are some shots of the amp.










































It's in great shape and only saw jam space/studio time in his house but a lot of it I think. Even though it was in new condition cosmetically it was very clear that it needed a new set of tubes, this is where I got a bit discouraged. Basically, after buying the amp I didn't get to hear it in it's full glory for about a month. The first set of new power tubes that came were faulty and the vendor gladly exchanged them and apologized but it just made my wait that much longer. At this point thoughts were running through my head, maybe it wasn't tubes and the amp was no good, so I contemplated throwing a brick through the guys front window but later decided against it, those buyers you meet on Kijiji hey? Crazy people! In time new tubes were installed, JJ's, and all I have to say is the amp really really rocks. It is the best sounding thing I've ever had the pleasure of playing or owning, I won't list or compare what else I've tried or had at this point because I know someone will always be able to out do. 

I play a Tele 100 percent of the time now and it sounds fantastic through the Stang, and loud as hell. I like to add a Kalamazoo out in front with both gain and volume up around 10 o'clock for that extra push when I need/want it. The 2x12 Z-Best cab is loaded with a Vintage 30 and G12H30 and they sound great but I'd love to swap and try different speakers just to say I have. The cab is a closed back but is ported out the front and you can notice a fair amount of difference regarding bass response depending on whether you have it set up vertically or horizontally. I don't know much about the EF86, I'm running a NOS Mullard, in the preamp, except that it's hard to find a good one nowadays, but if it's the reason why this thing sings the way it does I'll gladly spend some time looking for replacements when the time comes. I've never heard as full a sound as I do with this amp, from the highs to the lows it covers the whole sound spectrum in a single strum and when it breaks up it is so sweet sounding without ever and I do mean ever getting muddy. I LOVE the clarity of this thing, especially on the low strings. I've decided that this will be the amp I'll be buried with. 

The whole reason I decided to bring all this up, amp and thread, is because on Friday before leaving town to drive down here the wife took the kids to run some errands I decided to rock right the hell out instead of packing, reminded me what I was thankful for. At least when it comes to the small material things. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Back at you Vadim. Happy Thanksgiving. I've met some very nice folks because of this forum.

Swervin


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That great that you're enjoying your new amp so much, congrats!

Lots of guys like them with Celestion golds.
Another and less expensive option, one I took, is the Weber Silver Bell and Blue Dog.
WCGill in the forum carries them, he's out your way too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Swervin55 said:


> Back at you Vadim. Happy Thanksgiving. I've met some very nice folks because of this forum.
> 
> Swervin


Agreed! Since joining here I've had the opportunity to learn countless things. Why certain pedals/amps/guitars are the way they are, circuits/components/history. How to build and mod gear, with plenty of input from experienced folks who write pages of good info sometimes way over my head. Where to buy and save, new and used. What might be better suited to my needs without testing a dozen things, wasting time and money. The reviews and demos I've found through here have been super helpful. You can post questions and people chime in with knowledgable input and personal experience. You have guys giving away guitar necks for the cost of postage, someone telling you what speaker they found sounds better in a 5E3, a complete picture tutorial/walk through on how to tweed a cab and guys willing to lend gear so you can try before you go searching to buy the same thing. Love it!



sulphur said:


> That great that you're enjoying your new amp so much, congrats!
> 
> Lots of guys like them with Celestion golds.
> Another and less expensive option, one I took, is the Weber Silver Bell and Blue Dog.
> WCGill in the forum carries them, he's out your way too.


I've read Celestion Blues and Golds will sound great. I've heard the same thing regarding the Webers especially when you have budget in mind. A few months before getting the Stang Ray I actually bought a Celestion Blue on TGP for smoking price to try in my Tweed Dlx, it was advertised as an 8ohm which is what I needed for the amp but when it came it was 16ohm. The fella realized this, apologized and refunded a portion and I had no problem selling it for a profit within 6 hours locally but now wish I kept it because it would be perfect for the Dr. Z cab. Oh well.


----------

